# Web Development > Scripting transcribing .rec file to text file

## Mamal

Hello everyone,
Hopefully I have the correct forum
I recovered some files and they are in the .rec format and I am unable to read them with the code they are writtten in. Can any one help me with this?
example:
ÿØÿà JFIF  d d  ÿÛ C 	!"$"$ÿÛ CÿÀ "Ô" ÿÄ           	
ÿÄ µ   } !1AQa"q2¡#B±ÁRÑð$3br	
%&'()*456789:CDEFGHIJSTUVWXYZcdefghijstuvwxyz¢£¤¥¦§¨©ª²³´µ¶·¸¹ºÂÃÄÅÆÇÈÉÊÒÓÔÕÖ×ØÙÚáâãäåæçèéêñòóôõö÷øùúÿÄ

----------


## psuresh1982

I think you can't able to convert .rec file to txt file. You can convert it into mpeg file.

Using the Manager-Software and also with the "UMS Converter" (which allows you to convert .rec files using the UMS firmware, which I personally prefer),

In both ways the .rec file is only converted to a .wav file!! In the help section of the Manager it says that you can convert the .rec file into a mp3 file, but I still haven't figured out.

-------------------
suresh

----------

